# Should I pull eggs?



## kgregory13 (Dec 27, 2012)

Im new to PDF's but today we found two clutches of eggs from my vents. they are located deep in a axil of a bromeliad plant. I have read that male vents are not good at depositing the tads and i want the best survival rate as possible. Should I pull them and the big question is HOW?


----------



## Lukeomelas (Mar 15, 2005)

If this is your first eggs, I would leave them alone and see how they do. Your male might do a fine job moving them for you. Broms are the worst when trying to pull eggs. You can scoop them out with a slurpee straw or cut the leaf. Don't worry too much, vents will give you plenty of opportunities to hone you egg rearing skills!


----------



## trevorthetoad (Nov 5, 2012)

I use a Dairy Queen spoon to pull my vent eggs because they're small and can get in tight spaces, and they have long handles. I usually pull the eggs, and when I don't, my male does not transport the tadpoles. However, some males will transport, but vents do not egg feed so the tadpoles will likely die of starvation. Do you have film canisters in the tank? Eggs are much easier to pull from film canisters, so if you can I would recommend removing the bromeliad and using only film canisters. My frogs also like to use medicine cups to spawn, so you could try those if you don't have film canisters. Good luck with the eggs!


----------



## ilovejaden (Jan 6, 2011)

If they are fertilized pull them. The parents will not feed them after transport.


----------



## kgregory13 (Dec 27, 2012)

The vents are established breeders but Im new to the hobby. I have supplied medicine containers but they love the bromeliad. I want them to have the best chance of survival so Im gonna remove the entire plant to extract the eggs. If anyone else has any ideas of removal let me know. Thank you


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

I think they would be fine either way; left alone or pulled. However, if these are your first tads, then I say pull them so you can raise them yourself. Watching your first tad morph out is an amazing experience


----------



## ZookeeperDoug (Jun 5, 2011)

Vents will not egg feed, that said, you don't have to pull them. Many will not survive, but if you have appropriate deposition sites and your male transports, some will survive. I've had a few morph out in my Viv.

If you start pulling vent eggs, be ready to be raise a lot of tads. These guys are prolific! I stopped pulling eggs for a while, and now only pull the occasional clutch so I have a few available to sell. It was after this that I started noticing froglets appearing in the tank. I probably have a dozen adults in an 18x18x24 now!


----------



## ZookeeperDoug (Jun 5, 2011)

frogface said:


> I think they would be fine either way; left alone or pulled. However, if these are your first tads, then I say pull them so you can raise them yourself. Watching your first tad morph out is an amazing experience


Agreed, also a good thumb tadpole to learn to raise tads with. They're hearty and morph out good size, but you'll probably still need springs for their first week or two of life.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

trevorthetoad said:


> I use a Dairy Queen spoon to pull my vent eggs because they're small and can get in tight spaces, and they have long handles. I usually pull the eggs, and when I don't, my male does not transport the tadpoles. However, some males will transport,


Did it ever occur to you that the male may begin to transport when those pools become occupied?? However, it should be noted that multiple depositions are also a food providing behavior.... 




trevorthetoad said:


> but vents do not egg feed so the tadpoles will likely die of starvation.


Really? Since when? They use a different pattern but do end up providing eggs and interestingly enough tadpoles to feed the deposited tadpoles... 

See http://beheco.oxfordjournals.org/content/8/3/260.full.pdf 

and http://www.bio-nica.info/biblioteca/Poelman2007Dendrobatids.pdf 

Don't people research the frogs they are keeping? 

Some comments 

Ed


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

ZookeeperDoug said:


> Vents will not egg feed, that said, you don't have to pull them. Many will not survive, but if you have appropriate deposition sites and your male transports, some will survive. I've had a few morph out in my Viv.
> !


See my post above...... 

Some comments 

Ed


----------



## kgregory13 (Dec 27, 2012)

Ok so I pulled them and put in a Petri dish . Like I said above I'm new to PDF's and have researched them but how do I know if the eggs are good? They have a marble affect to them but they differ in sizes.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Within a few days (3?) you should see some development. I'll see if I can find a link with pictures for you. Also, you could post pics of your eggs and we may be able to tell you if they are good.


----------

